# align or natures way bifatis<sp?> for ibs- consipation?



## funny_tummy (Aug 9, 2007)

please i am trying to find a probotic for ibs-consipation. what has worked for you? they seem to work better D. has anyone with constiption has help with probotics?thank you.


----------

